# Camping Site Suggestions West Cork/Kerry



## Anto318 (8 Apr 2010)

Hi all,

My parents in law have bought a new camper van and are planning their first trip in Ireland with it this weekend. They are hoping to travel to West Cork/Kerry but would love some recommendations on a camping site / place to park over night.

The problem that they are having at the moment with all the options they have seem is that the camping sites seem to be quite a distance for a town/village and some places seem to be very derelict.

Can anyone recommend a nice, well located place to stay this weekend? 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Caveat (8 Apr 2010)

Have stayed in 2 in Kerry - both fine.

One in Fossa (opposite the lakes on the right about 3 miles outside town)which had an on-site café and a tiered sort of camping area. Quite quiet when we stayed - which in fairness was  about 10 years ago. Facilities good IIRC. About 20 minute walk to Killarney.

Another in Dingle (on the right on the way in, up a bit of a hill) was pretty busy and smallish. Kind of funky and attracted younger people. 10 minute walk into Dingle.

HTH


----------



## Pee (8 Apr 2010)

I stayed in Ballylicky years (and years) ago, not sure if it was this place " Eagle Point " but it's a lovely location and great for touring that part of Ireland. I used to love to listen to the water lapping against the shore in the late evening or early mornings.


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Apr 2010)

See this site http://www.camping-ireland.ie/

we found it good to find places. Passed Fossa recently, looks nice.


----------



## neonitrix (12 Apr 2010)

we stay at woodlands caravan park http://www.kingdomcamping.com/ based in Tralee every 2nd year for two weeks.

Its a lovely place run by Mike & Martina McDonnell, its won loads of awards over the years. 

its located just 5/10 mins walk outside Tralee town and just down the road is the aqua dome & ominplex cinema & the blennerville railway.


going again this july hopefully


neonitrix


----------

